# New setup thoughts



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally received my matthews vertix which was ordered on 4/7. Had it about a week. My setup is 27.5 draw, 70lbs. Arrow comes in about 490 grains. Initial thoughts on bow after coming from a 2012 bear encounter. It's heavier. Feels like alot, but already used to it. Shoots great, quiet, dead in hand, good back wall. Also trying new broadheads. Magnus black hornet 125 grains. These shot great out to 40 yards. Will be using this season. Shooting is a blast. Ready for Oct 1.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Great bow! 
Should be a really fun bow season for you! 
<----<<<


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Here’s my first ever flagship bow. Looking forward to the season.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

You guys must really like re-fletching arrows.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Ieatshrooms said:


> You guys must really like re-fletching arrows.


And replacing them. Nice shooting guys


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Don’t worry when I shoot at longer distance. They get further apart. Lol….and yes it’s the Indian.


----------

